# صناعه اقلام الرصاص من ابو يوسف



## ابو يوسف (3 يوليو 2009)

صناعه اقلام الرصاص 
واليكم الموضوع فى المرفقات
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

منور معانا أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الموفقية ....


----------



## kema (4 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​

جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (4 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
*جزاك الله كل الخير

*


----------



## المهندسه ليى (4 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وعاشت الايادي 
تحياتي


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## elkhalfi (1 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------

